# Return pump selection



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi guys I'm setting up a new tank soon, in the process of gathering the goods. The tank is going to be a 60gallon tank with a "megaflo overflow' rated for 600gph but it can max out at 1000gph with the 1inch pipe. 
I'm wondering what return pump will be good for this setup. Stuck between the eheim 2060 and the 2062. 
Thank you ^^


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Of the two, the Eheim 1260 is fine (2060 typo?). Using the 1262 you will have to address splashing and microbubbles.

With the 1260, I estimate that you'll get ~315gph @6', 1262 [email protected]'

JME/HTH


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks wilson!
Opps yeah typo, I meant the 1260/1262. So you dont really need to match the overflow rate after all the height pressure of the pump?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, you don't have to but it there are far less problems/issues encountered if one keeps the return GPH significantly less than the GPH capacity of the overflow(s).

Generally, a 3-5x sump to aquarium turnover rate is what you should be aiming for in a reef system.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

wtac said:


> Well, you don't have to but it there are far less problems/issues encountered if one keeps the return GPH significantly less than the GPH capacity of the overflow(s).
> 
> Generally, a 3-5x sump to aquarium turnover rate is what you should be aiming for in a reef system.


I'm partial to 10x turnover lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> Well, you don't have to but it there are far less problems/issues encountered if one keeps the return GPH significantly less than the GPH capacity of the overflow(s).
> 
> Generally, a 3-5x sump to aquarium turnover rate is what you should be aiming for in a reef system.


 Sorry, but I do not get it. I was assuming that return and drain GPH should somehow be equal.
In case, I return more that I drain, my sump will oveflow.
Probably, I miss someting

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

sig said:


> Sorry, but I do not get it. I was assuming that return and drain GPH should somehow be equal.


In any sumped system, determine the drain GPH _*capability*_ of the overflows. The word capability is dropped but is assumed in casual discussions. This is where the limiting factor in return pump GPH selection.

The return pump GPH (factoring head height loss) *should not* exceed drain GPH capabilities.



sig said:


> In case, I return more that I drain, my sump will oveflow.
> Probably, I miss someting


If the return pump GPH is greater than the drain GPH capability, the main display will overflow, not the sump. The sump will only over flow if one hasn't performed a "practice" power-out and turn off the main pump and let the water "settle". Hopefully the sump holds all the water draining back from the pipes until it stops. I like leaving 2" from the top. Plug the back in again and when the water drop in the sump stops, that's the "Max Fill" line. If you haven't done a practice power out and marked too high, it's going to overflow when power does actually go out. Either scenario isn't a good one 

HTH


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Got it now. 
Thanks Wilson.

P.S. was meaning tank will overflow, not sump.



wtac said:


> In any sumped system, determine the drain GPH _*capability*_ of the overflows. The word capability is dropped but is assumed in casual discussions. This is where the limiting factor in return pump GPH selection.
> 
> The return pump GPH (factoring head height loss) *should not* exceed drain GPH capabilities.
> 
> ...


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

